# I Need a home for a baby pigeon I found, Chichester West Sussex, UK



## Kimby (Jun 12, 2005)

Please, if someone can help me, i found a baby Pigeon and have been trying to look after it for two days. I am trying to keep it safe warm and fed at work in an outdoor sports hall store cupboard. I found it on the floor of the sports hall were there are quite a few Pigeon's around. I think it is around 12 - 14 days old. I cant keep it here much longer as my unsympathetic boss will find it, be really annoyed and will kick my ass. I cant really take it home because i have two cats and a very full house, with no where safe to keep it. Dilema, I hope some one can help. No rescue homes will help.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

HI Kimby,

Just in case you see this post first, please get the baby to :


Brent Lodge Bird & Wildlife Trust
Cow Lane, Sidlesham, Chichester, West Sussex. PO20 7LN Telephone 01243-641672 

I have also written instructions on how to get it rehydrated on your other post.

Cynthia


----------



## Kimby (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for your help and support, but im afraid the baby pigeon died in the night. I wish I found this web page sooner. At least I will know what to do if i come across any more helpless pigeon's.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry Kimby, there was probably something wrong with him as a resut of his fall from the nest or that caused his fall from the nest. The falling asleep while being fed was a bad sign.

Thank you for caring for him.

Cynthia


----------

